# Experimental lighting



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

SO , im trying a new lighting set up in a 1 gallon hex, as far as i know the only one of its kind, im using (2) 4'' cold cathodes florescent lights (white) wich are only 2-3 mm thick. (they are in an acrylic tube to protect them though) 
they are rated for 3-3.5 watts and the manufacturer specified the lights produce 30,000 cd/m2 or 30,000 lux , thats 10,000 lux per watt! (they really are BRIGHT) 
the color spectrum in nm is pretty decent lots of red, some blue. but its cool 3000K-4500K 
mounted in the hood of a 1 gallon hex.
now PICS!!!!!!
(in a well lit room with lights on, yes it IS that bright.) 








and then the whole tank 








Plants seem to be doing ok. so it looks to be a rather good compact solution to my 1 gallon (lights and ballast are mounted internally on the 1 gallon hood it doesn't seem to over heat either. )


----------



## hooha (Sep 11, 2008)

that's an interesting light setup. How is the tank doing?


----------

